

NetBSD on the Raspberry Pi - fcambus
http://www.cambus.net/netbsd-on-the-raspberry-pi/

======
fidotron
NetBSD is one thing, but I still can't get over running
[http://www.raspberrypi.org/risc-os-for-raspberry-
pi/](http://www.raspberrypi.org/risc-os-for-raspberry-pi/)

Having grown up with those machines suddenly finding a tiny board that costs
$30 which runs this better than any of the desktops ever did . . . mind
blowing.

~~~
jarcane
As an American I'd never even heard of these things except through internet
exploration, but I was always particularly fascinated with RISCOS once I did;
even ran ROX briefly. I've been tempted to get a Pi just to try the real deal.

~~~
illumen
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROX_Desktop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROX_Desktop)

------
rcarmo
FYI, the Plan9Front raspberry pi image is also surprisingly useful if you want
a fast-booting graphical terminal (I use it to VNC and SSH to normal boxes):

[https://code.google.com/p/plan9front/wiki/9pi](https://code.google.com/p/plan9front/wiki/9pi)

